# Rangers artwork ?



## ray from hale (May 2, 2003)

Who has seen Rangers artwork along rivers and streams ? Where have you seen it ? Ever seen the elusive Ranger in person ? Just curious, enjoy seeing his drawings. Thanks


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

Where have you seen this? I know nothing about it.


----------



## ray from hale (May 2, 2003)

I have seen them around the Two Heart on trees and bigger rocks, but also saw a photo of one on Brad Petzkes site, Brad is a fly fishing guide out of Marquette who guides all over the U P.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

I saw one this spring, but on an unmentionable , pretty neat. It was on a smaller oval shaped flat rock, couldvn't kept it but left it there for others.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 23, 2010)

So he paints pictures and signs them?


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

I've seen several pics of some of his work before on Brad's site. That's how I recognized it this spring. What's the story/legend of "The Ranger" and is his artwork all over the state or just the U.P.?


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

I thought we took a pic of that rock. Here's an example of his work.


----------



## ray from hale (May 2, 2003)

Just the U P as far as i know, have never seen or heard of him in the lower


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Falesy said:


> I've seen several pics of some of his work before on Brad's site. That's how I recognized it this spring. What's the story/legend of "The Ranger" and is his artwork all over the state or just the U.P.?


I could not find any of these on Brad's site. Could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

I tried looking myself earlier before you posted and was going to post as an example. I couldn't find one anywhere. I do believe on one of Brad's youtube videos that he has a quick shot of one at the start of the video.


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine
His art is covered on my cousins private property which settles right on the two hearted. Drawings are on birch trees, the out house door and the bench which is located right at the front door of the cabin with sayings such as "mean fish live hear" and "if your looking for heaven you just found it". We are always looking for new artwork on the property. Never met the man.


----------



## nmuhag (Oct 23, 2012)

We have recently (last year) met the elusive Ranger at our camp on the Two Hearted. We have been finding his artwork located in many places around the river bank. He is a nice guy who truly enjoys the bite as his artwork suggests. Finding his witty well timed art on the stream adds to the ambiance and lore of the mighty Two Hearted. We are always searching for more year to year and Ranger has yet to let us down. The next time we run into him I will be sure to let him know how much his handy work is appreciated by all of us who enjoy the hike of a stream.


----------



## nmuhag (Oct 23, 2012)

Mr. Jerry? Is this that cool son of gun that brings a laugh and a smile wherever you are seen? If it is I hope to see ya soon? 
Mr. Hagerty here!


----------



## nmuhag (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

Less than a month Hag and back to Gods country for me
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ray from hale (May 2, 2003)

Dom, its me. hope to see you this fall


----------



## Furr (May 6, 2011)

Lookin' forward ta' seein' ya


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

This was on an unmentionable western U.P. river back in 2009.


----------

